

Newspaper Model for Success: Ditch the Press, Dismiss the Staff - adamhowell
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090624/what-happens-when-your-local-paper-goes-online-only-it-loses-most-of-its-staff/

======
brandnewlow
Holy cow, these numbers are stupid. _runs off to his blog_

I'll leave you with this tidbit.

He says a metro paper's blog network should pull in 90 MM pageviews a month.

In Chicago the #3 biggest content site does 1.6MM pageviews a month.

Where do the other 88.4MM pageviews come from?

Absurd.

------
TweedHeads
It is unfortunate for NYT and LAT but the new newspapers are HN, reddit, digg,
slashdot, etc.

Globalized, localized and thematic.

The only advantage old newspapers have is access to news sources of relevance,
like politics, world news, etc.

But five minutes after news break lose, everybody has access to it. Regardless
of the source.

~~~
Ras_
Yes, after five minutes. But HN, reddit, digg & slashdot do not break any
exclusive stories themselves. They just post links to existing ones.

Wikinews-model is the one which might replace original reporting currently
done by news organizations.

~~~
tdoggette
I personally have doubts about the ability of a crowd to create content (in
general) of the quality that one dedicated person can. Look at the creative
output of a committee for a broad example.

I would be shocked if "the journalist" ceased to exist as a source of
journalism.

~~~
wglb
But where does the journalist get the story from? Talking to the crowd?
Stitching together bits from a multitude of sources? Putting an interpretation
on it?

